# Any moves before the trade deadline?



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

Id like to see the suns making a move to get a draft pick, even if a late one. Anyone heard anything? I think we should try and get rid of childress, although that is very unlikely because coach simply wont play him, ever.... hes our biggest contract and wont play.... Id like to keep gortat/dudley/morris, I dont care about the rest....


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I hear smith is available...


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

So, they play to compete, but they suck. Then they start winning some games like they want to, and don't wanna improve based on no deals or even being linked to any. Front office makes no damn sense.


You can change your avy OR just the title, Hyperion. Maybe to, "They're gonna re-sign me. Twice!" Since we'll have no one else to pay.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah... well, damn. I was hoping to only have to change my avy once a year...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I will hunt down Nash and Hill if they resign with this incompetent franchise. The Suns should have traded them and got AT LEAST a few picks, but instead they will be in the running for the lottery after NEXT season, when it should be this season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

They should take a look at Oden. I think they can fix him enough to be an upgraded Lopez


----------

